# TAE Dose überbrücken?



## Norkzlam (6. Februar 2015)

*TAE Dose überbrücken?*

Hi,
Ich habe zu Hause folgende Situation: 
Im Flur befindet sich eine TAE-Dose, in der ein ca. 20-25m langes Telefonkabel eingesteckt ist. Dieses führt über den Dachboden ins Arbeitszimmer und endet dort in einer weiteren TAE-Dose. An dieser Dose ist ein gefritzter Speedport W503 Typ A angeschlossen.
Diese Konstruktion lief früher mit einem schnarch lahmen Anschluss der Telekom ( ca. 780kbit/s Downlaod ) ohne Probleme. Mit einem neuen 16.000er Anschluss von Easybell geht hier aber offensichtlich enormes Potential verloren. Die Leitung schafft bestenfalls knapp 3Mbit/s und das auch nur nach Tuning laut der Anleitung hier im Forum. Bei einem test-weisen Anschluss direkt im Flur wurden direkt >4 Mbit/s erreicht. Da es im Flur keine Steckdose gibt, ist es nicht möglich den Router dauerhaft dort aufzubauen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kommt dieser Verlust nur von der Verlängerung? Oder von der 2. Dose? Oder von beidem? Und kann ich da irgendwas gegen tun? Ist es z.B. irgendwie möglich den Router direkt mit dem langen Telefonkabel zu verbinden?


----------



## evilgrin68 (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: TAE Dose überbrücken?*

Ich habe damals als ich noch mein Internet zu über Telefonnetz hatte, die Leitung aus dem Flur mit Lüsterklemmen verlängert bis zum Schreibtisch wo dann die TAE-Dose montiert war. Allerdings mit normalem Kabel 4x0,8 qmm.
Zwei TAE hintereinander sollten bei dir das Problem sein.


----------



## Hamsteln (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: TAE Dose überbrücken?*

Also ich hab eine VDSL Anschluss der Telekom und  habe meinen Hausanschluss ca. 23m  genau wie du von einer Dose verlängert und eine neue Dose gelegt. Bei mir kommt laut FritzBox 51,7Mbit an, was ich anhand von Downloads, die auch mit mehr als 5MB laden bestätigen kann. Von daher würde ich nicht unbedingt auf das Kabel tippen. Eher an vllt. Störquellen in Form von Stromleitungen direkt neben dem Telefonkabel. Oder das Kabelende ist "abgenutzt". Das Ende mal abknipsen und ein neues Stück in die Dose legen (ich weiß nicht wie man das nennt, ist wie beim Satkabel wenn das Ende vom Kupferkabel korridiert ist, ich hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine  ) Oder wie evilgrin schrieb mal mit Lüsterklemmen probieren und besser Kabel ausprobieren


----------



## nfsgame (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: TAE Dose überbrücken?*



Hamsteln schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht wie man das nennt, ist wie beim Satkabel wenn das Ende vom Kupferkabel korridiert ist, ich hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine


Oxidation ? So wie in Chemie in der 6ten Klasse ?


----------



## Watertouch (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: TAE Dose überbrücken?*

Genau xD die Reaktion eines Stoffes mit O2 😅😅😅


----------



## mrfloppy (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: TAE Dose überbrücken?*

Richtiges Telefon installations kabel von der ersten tae zur genutzten tae legen und beide Adern mit scotchklemmen durchverbinden . alles andere ist murks


----------



## Norkzlam (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: TAE Dose überbrücken?*

Ich habe jetzt die 2. Dose abgeschraubt und das passende Aderpaar des Telefonkabels per Lüsterklemme mit einem geschlachtetem Patchkabel verbunden. Das habe ich dann an den Router angeschlossen. Das Ergebnis ist eine deutliche Verbesserung des Signals.
Kann ich sonst noch irgendwas mit wenig Aufwand erreichen? Das verlegen neuer Kabel ist leider keine Option.


----------



## Diweex (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: TAE Dose überbrücken?*

Wie sehr sieht denn diese deutliche Verbesserung aus?


----------



## Schischkoo (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: TAE Dose überbrücken?*

Das Thema finde ich Interessant. Ich kapere mal den Thread  

Ich bin gerade umgezogen und bin zu Kabel Deutschland gewechselt. Hier habe ich eine 100 Mbit Leitung im Downl. 

Am Modem habe ich noch einen TAE Anschluss Frei.  Fritzbox "6650"?. 

Nun ist neben dem Modem "Wohnzimmer" eine TAE Dose die eine verlängerung ins Arbeitszimmer hat (ca. 30Meter Kabel). 

Welche möglichkeit gibt es jetzt diese Dose als Netzwerk zu nutzen ? Kommt überhaupt genug (volle Leistung) durch dieses Kabel ?


----------



## padme (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: TAE Dose überbrücken?*

Hallo. Du brauchst 4 Adernpaare fürs Netzwerk.   Ich vermute dein Kabel hat nur 2 Adern?


----------



## Schischkoo (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: TAE Dose überbrücken?*

Ich habe mir das Kabel noch nicht genauer angeguckt, vermute es aber aufgrund der Standard mäßigen Beschaffenheit des Telefondosen Kabels ?!


----------



## Diweex (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: TAE Dose überbrücken?*

Ja Normalerweise haben Telefonkabel nur 2 Adern. Könntest hoffen dass sie gepfutscht haben beim bau und dir einfach ein 4 adriges Kabel mit 2 leerstehenden adern verlegt haben aber.. Ich glaube nicht
Allgemein wird in Routeranleitungen immer empfohlen keine Verlängerung zwischen TAE und Router zu verwenden, aber inwiefern sich das auf die Geschwindigkeit ausübt #votefortestaufmain


----------



## Schischkoo (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: TAE Dose überbrücken?*

Ich habe nochmal nach geguckt. Es ist ein 4 Adriges Kabel verlegt. Dieses hat 4 Adern die alle Rot / Schwarz ummantelt sind.

Kann ich dieses mit einem Patchkabel verbinden ? Würde damit knapp 25 Meter Kabel verlegen sparen 

Telefonkabel der Telekom - Adernbezeichnung 
(Kabel 2x2, 4 adrig, Farbe: rot)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

â€‹
1a
1b
2a
2b


----------



## mrfloppy (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: TAE Dose überbrücken?*

Das ist ein srinknormales strichcodiertes 2 DA kabel wie es verlegt werden sollte. Was der vorredner sagt das es pfusch wäre weil normal nur 2 Drähte es wären ist Quatsch.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: TAE Dose überbrücken?*

Durch ein ungeschirmtes Telefonkabel kriegst du mit Glück 100mbit stabil, vielleicht aber auch nur 10. Probiers.^^


----------

